# case uni loader motor swap



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

ive got a case uniloader that had a 35 hp 4cyl wisconsin butnow it has no motor its a fairly small loader ive also got a tfd twin cylinder wisconsin that runs good im wondering if the tfd would have enough torque to run the pump for some light duty work around the house i know it wont be likethe 35 but a terramite has like a 12hp and theyre pretty impressive for what they are anyway any advice would be appreciated.i know it might be a crazy idea


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Although I've done things a bit more crazy than this, looks to me like it's a bit much to expect from an engine half as big as called for. It might call for lots of changes to get it installed, but if you have the time and it's cheap, can't see where it would be any harm in giving it a try. It probably is a stretch though. Good luck and keep us informed whatever you do.


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

ive got to borrow a trailer to get the uniloader home but when i do ill keep you all filled in thanks


----------

